# How far have you rode starting 2015?



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

I think there is already a topic open about this
http://www.horseforum.com/trail-riding/2015-rides-share-your-trail-526706/


----------



## tman33 (Jul 4, 2011)

Yep but that one has already gotten way off track! I would like one about actual rides, how far you have rode and pics, without everything else. Just looking for one to stay on topic. We talked about this last year.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

we know from experience that people here like to chat.. so unlikely anything is going to stay so strictly on-topic. :wink:

people who are keeping track of their miles do include that information in their posts about their rides.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

Nice try though...


----------



## tman33 (Jul 4, 2011)

Yep I know. I have only made one ride this year so far, 8 miles. We hope to get to go again this weekend , but the weather looks iffy at best. We are going to really get kicked off in Feb, weather permitting.


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

10.12 miles.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

Three rides so far in January, 30.5 miles.


----------



## Darb (Feb 5, 2015)

Missed one sat this year so far. Don't have a gps but going by maps be round 80 miles. Give r take 4 or five miles. All in bsf tn & ky side. River has been up so have done same ride twice in 1 month


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

Well, unfortunately not too far in 2015, as I live where there is severe winter!
You can't even haul out to the mountains on those forestry roads, even if you enjoy riding when it is 20 below C and more!
So, that question and answer is rather seasonal, and on where you live. Ask me again, once snow melts!


----------



## ChitChatChet (Sep 9, 2013)

Twenty miles so far.

I am bummed


----------



## tman33 (Jul 4, 2011)

Well finally got in the first ride of the year the other day. The weather was great, it was about 63 and partly cloudy. We got in about 8 miles but it was a great ride. Was going to ride today but just had to much to do.


----------



## STT GUY (Apr 23, 2014)

Don't keep track of miles...but 25 hours in the last nine days.


----------



## tman33 (Jul 4, 2011)

Well we are trying to plan another big ride. For the last 3-4 months every time we have tried to plan a big ride the weather has not n-been our friend. This time it is no different. We are planning a ride for next Sat and the weather is not going to b good, rain, windy and cold! not a good recipe for an enjoyable ride. We have planned three over night rides that did not pan out due to the weather. I hope it works out for us. We are ready to put in a bunch of miles!


----------



## EquineDuchess (Feb 13, 2015)

Have moved my horse twice since the year started (yikes!), but now that we are settled into our new home, I hope to be riding lots more often. So far this year, probably only have ridden 10-15 miles...


----------



## gary78bronco (Jan 4, 2012)

around 20 so far, Hoping to get more soon!


----------



## tman33 (Jul 4, 2011)

Well we did not get to go again this weekend. We had a record 12" of snow! That's a lot for here in Bama. Next week they are giving rain four days in a row and 70% chance of rain on Sunday. We are crazy ready to ride!


----------



## tman33 (Jul 4, 2011)

We cant catch a break. Every time we try to plan a ride the weather has not let us! We are chumping at the bit to go. A buddy is wanting to ride his new saddle so bad he cant stand it! Between the work and weather it has been tuff this year. Maybe it will get better when a April gets here.


----------



## tman33 (Jul 4, 2011)

Finally got in another ride. With all our work and schedules we have had a hard time finding time to ride this year. A good friend had his17 year old step daughter in from TX this past week. The only time she had ever been on a horse was when she was 6 and got lead around the yard. We got to ride for 3.5 hours and she loved it. She got in a 2nd ride with her dad before she had to leave Sat. She acted like she had been on a horse her whole life. Never got spooked at all and we took her on a pretty good little trail. I'm glad she enjoyed it. She was giggling most of the way! She said she couldn't wait to get back and ride again.


----------

